# Bolero 600EK rear bumper



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

well I've gone and done it , cracked the NSR bumper corner section :x
do I have to buy from Swift ??


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

If you want a new one, then I guess the answer is "Yes". If the bumper is GRP, however, then unless it's in a thousand pieces, any decent body shop should be able to do an invisible repair.

Roger


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If you can remove the old one then you can repair it. 

Sellotape the face so that it is level and repair from the back with a fibre glass repair kit. It will be stronger than the original and chances are you will have difficulty knowing that it was damaged, particularly if you can find some paint to match.

JohnW


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi split my Swift rear bumper earlier this year, went to the local caravan shop, who told me that the plastic type bumpers cannot be fibreglass repaired as it doesn't stick to the plastic, (his words not mine) but instead did a hot weld repair, good finish wouldn't know it had been done.

T


----------

